# Moving from Dubai



## Expatinlimbo (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently working in Dubai and my company wants me to move to Singapore. How much would a family of three need in order to live a comfortable life in Singapore? My baby is 3 years old and is starting KG this year.

My current package is USD 120,000 per annum with additional insurance cover for the entire family. What should be an equivalent package in Singapore?


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

Was in Dubai recently,
I think the cost of living in Dubai might be about the same or more than Singapore.

There;s a few factors here to consider,
1) Housing, what kinda housing are u looking for? ranges starts from SGD3~5k
2) Transport, if u r getting a car, set aside some SGD$2k a month. Cars + Petrol are expensive here.
3) School, KG should set u back about SGD 1k a month
4) In-house Helper, about SGD700 a month
5) Tax, if you are on Employment Pass, you tax rate is a flat 15%. Now thats an IMPORTANT difference.

So if everything stays the same, you may want to at least adjust for your transport and tax requirement.

If you need further help, drop me a line, and i can recommend an expat expert for you. My friend helps senior execs settle into singapore

Best




Expatinlimbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in Dubai and my company wants me to move to Singapore. How much would a family of three need in order to live a comfortable life in Singapore? My baby is 3 years old and is starting KG this year.
> 
> My current package is USD 120,000 per annum with additional insurance cover for the entire family. What should be an equivalent package in Singapore?


----------



## steve larry (May 23, 2010)

TechnoWriter said:


> Was in Dubai recently,
> I think the cost of living in Dubai might be about the same or more than Singapore.
> 
> There;s a few factors here to consider,
> ...


Hi, can you email me more details of your friend's services?


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

steve larry said:


> Hi, can you email me more details of your friend's services?


Hi Larry,

If you can drop me you email address in my inbox, 
i can send you her contact.

Else you can also use our enquiry form @ Contact eBizIntel for Professional Web Services | Contact Form

Best


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

Singapore is often referred to as 'Asia for Beginners' - it's relatively easy to get around, whether it be in your own car, or in a taxi, which is still cheap compared to say the US, Australia, even Hong Kong.

There are some free-standing and terrace-type houses in the Bukit Timah suburban area. Three or 4 bedroom places like this, or the aforementioned condominiums, will cost approximately SGD4-7000 per month to rent in the current market, depending on the age of the building and its location.


----------



## adelayeo (Aug 11, 2010)

lots of real estate agents in sg only source deals that benefit them and almost always over-inflate the prices by tellin you how you CANT get anything at $x amt.total bollocks 99% of the time.have helped plenty of my friends find places over here at great deals.
if you do need help, just pm me.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

adelayeo said:


> lots of real estate agents in sg only source deals that benefit them and almost always over-inflate the prices by tellin you how you CANT get anything at $x amt.total bollocks 99% of the time.have helped plenty of my friends find places over here at great deals.
> if you do need help, just pm me.


I'm glad to hear you say that. I get sent new condos from Far Est Organisation which offer places not yet built at rather high prices. I am looking for a place to buy - if you know any, pm me please. It can be in Malayisa or SG. What is the law like for foreigners who would like to buy to let?


----------



## adelayeo (Aug 11, 2010)

sure,be more than happy to assist.
just one thing.
i have absolutely no clue how to PM on this.
help me out,thanks.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

adelayeo said:


> sure,be more than happy to assist.
> just one thing.
> i have absolutely no clue how to PM on this.
> help me out,thanks.


Hi I found out how to pm but it said you're not allowed pms.
Are you Singaporean, and do you work as an estate agent?
It's true that agents charge rather high fees.
I find the newspapers a good and reliable source to buy or rent in SG but a lot of them are through agents too.
Perhaps you can try to pm me - go into your profile and follow the signs.
If you're not allowed to pm , you need to ask the mods - try to contact them.
They 're very good at following things up and protecting us from spams.


----------



## adelayeo (Aug 11, 2010)

anneteoh said:


> Hi I found out how to pm but it said you're not allowed pms.
> Are you Singaporean, and do you work as an estate agent?
> It's true that agents charge rather high fees.
> I find the newspapers a good and reliable source to buy or rent in SG but a lot of them are through agents too.
> ...


try this, (my username) at H-mail dot com


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

adelayeo said:


> sure,be more than happy to assist.
> just one thing.
> i have absolutely no clue how to PM on this.
> help me out,thanks.


I think you need to post a few more before you get out of the 'newbie' thing

Anyway, agents ?? Most property here are owned by foreigners who have given power of attorney to agents and the agents jack the price by twice sometimes. .. 

And the moment they know it is an expat they discard the low end properties and push the high end properties (equating to greater commission)

I remember once an agent told me to 'stretch the budget a bit' from 2,000 to 4,000 so I can live comfortably and she became hostile when I said it is half my pay she wants for rental .. and well ... 

No further comments   

It is better to look for direct rental, or scout and look for a few agents till you get an agent who is not too greedy ...


----------



## adelayeo (Aug 11, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> I think you need to post a few more before you get out of the 'newbie' thing
> 
> Anyway, agents ?? Most property here are owned by foreigners who have given power of attorney to agents and the agents jack the price by twice sometimes. ..
> 
> ...


look no further,
i have scouted for houses myself and i know exactly what you're talking about.
so its this newbie thing doesnt allow me to pvt msg?
damnnn


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

adelayeo said:


> look no further,
> i have scouted for houses myself and i know exactly what you're talking about.
> so its this newbie thing doesnt allow me to pvt msg?
> damnnn


Patience my friend .... .computers don't understand our frustration .. 

Add some more posts and the PM facility opens up .. or in your CP check if you disabled PM feature ... 

>>

Yes! To send an email to another member, you can either locate the member you want to contact on the member list, or click the Email button on any post made by that member.

This will usually open a page that contains a form where you can enter your message. When you have finished typing your message, press the [send email] button and your message will be sent instantly. Note that for privacy reasons, the email address of the recipient is not revealed to you during this process.

Note that if you can not find an email button or link for a member, it either means that the administrator has disabled email functions for this forum, or that the member in question has specified that they do not wish to receive email from other members of the forum.

Another useful email function is the ability to send a friend a link to a thread you think they may find interesting. Whenever you view a thread, you will find a link somewhere on the page which will allow you to send a brief message to anyone you like. Your referrerid is added to the link you send, so if your friend registers on this forum as a result of viewing the link you sent to them, your referrals total will automatically be credited!

Registered members may also be able to send messages to other members of this forum using the private messaging system. For more information about private messaging, click here.

>>


----------



## adelayeo (Aug 11, 2010)

it works now! ho ho ho


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

adelayeo said:


> try this, (my username) at H-mail dot com


Hi Ecu
The above was originally posted by ecurelix.
Talking at cross purposes?
It happens all the time. 
I sent two emails but delivery failures slammed them back.
Pm me and I'll pas on my email details.
I'm already in touch with Adela.


----------

